
New social network, where you don’t need followers to start use - Maged_Attia
http://letfeed.com/
======
fwdbureau
"We would like to inform you that, since you're from France, you can start
sharing news, images, videos and things you loved with people in France area
from this moment"

How did you manage to guess i'm from France? Even though i'm technically
french, i am in Holland, my OS is in english and my IP german. Pretty
complicated bareer of entry!

------
skerit
I would at least let people see other boards when changing from their current
country to "All", now it requires you to register, and that's quite a hurdle.

